# Equipment favorites and why?



## Plow Wow (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey, a friend and I are havin' a little debate on what the best equipment is for this business and why. We want to know what are some opinions out there. :redbounce purplebou :bluebounc


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Your going to start a war with this one....


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

No war yet; I might as well get it going. But first a disclaimer -- to each his own. It's damned near impossible to say what the best machine is without specifying the conditions for the statement. For example, if I am a homeowner who lives in southern or central Illinois, I'll only need a snowblower (maybe) and a good shovel. But move up to Michigan with the same size driveway and I may need a CUT that has a snow blade. In Michigan and plowing parking lots is another story.

My choice of equipment would be an A300 or 5600B. (Probably the latter). The 5600B is capable of pushing quite a bit of snow; its resemblance to a pickup truck also allows it to haul sand or salt in the rear. Warm cab, suspension seat, good power... overall and excellent maching for the business.


----------



## CatDieselPower (Feb 5, 2004)

My vote goes for a Bobcat S-185 with snow bucket and plow. On smaller commerical lots I can plow circles around pickups with blades and do a cleaner job too.


----------



## Polar (Nov 3, 2004)

In a big parking lot a large loader with a pusher is great in a lot with alot of curves and islands an angle plow is nice. There are so many combinations you can have but it is more common sense on what you should use. If you are doing small parking lots or driveways a V-plow is all you need.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

My vote would be for one of my 975 Bobcats With chains on rear wheels. I curently have a 9' wide 3 yd bucket on one but would like to try a 14' box on the larger lots. or a danials blade w/wings


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

*Favorate Equipment?*

Ole JIM here just waiting for the guys sanding to Report! we had a mixture of weather Crap here & was called IN great Crew! really all know their Jobs I just on the radio in Case? I was crusing & saw Favorate equip! I might be off? but thinking back--favorate Stuff? I favor MACK in trucks but had a GMC General that was one hell of a truck--an 80 425 Cat 13 speed 44,000 rockwell rears super truck! an over the road Tractor w/a sleeper during the summer months in late fall remove the sleeper & install a dump body & hauled gravel-winter sand & salt-installed a frink plow pan & wing in winter-the ole girl ran Up over 700,000 miles w/just normal maintainance I loved that CAT! as servere Cold week ends it sat out side in sub zero tempts & never Failed to Start!--smoked like Hell when first fired UP!--runnng on 1/2 the cyls? first few times? I was shook Up a little? but in just a few minutes? all the smoke would gradually clear Up & as I ran around checking every thing? every TIME! & Guess? she was just checking on me?--she ran like new again!-- & YEH! I babied Her! wife use to say I loved her more than the Wife? as I*D get HOME tired as Hell & check her Out? & give her a Bath!--before I Ate--I dono? why? they GM sold Out that truck? as I have had them ALL & the Truth is?--I never drove a better ONE!--SUPER TRUCK! here the Town usually Buys the Commerical Cheapies! you know the Fords & GMs--I Dono Again? in Plowing Snow! its Impossible to Beat those Ole FWDs--OSKOSH-& WALTERS but they Cost big bucks! so you know small towns? $$ are the main thing!-but the Ole WALTERs is still here just in Case We Do get that Big One?--I Do fire Her UP every couple of weeks--just so shes ready! & YEH I get Hell for wasting Fuel?--but I don*t Care! as they are paying for IT!--& it Does use a lot of IT!--HE HE!--were in pretty good shape here--sanding done! until just before 6 AM--at 5:30 it starts all over again! the Crew is in a pretty good Mood! NO Break downs ECT! I have a Grand Son out there! sanding thats a Working S.O.B! great kid--& wants a Shot at the WALTERS! Praying for a Big Bad Deep Snow Storm!--sounds very Familur to Me!--& just so you Know! next TIME the WALTERS goes Out?--I*LL pick Him as Wing Man! & after I plow a few Miles?--YEH! I*LL let Him Drive HER!--& I*LL Knock down some Mail Boxes!--as I used to be pretty Good at IT!--yrs Ago! I held the Record for a While!--HEY!You gotta be Good at some-thing!--RIGHT? I*M Coffeed OUT gotta GO You know!-Take CARE Guys! & PRAY for SNOW!--Pennies from Heaven--Ole JIM--


----------



## Tevi (Apr 3, 2004)

I like my JCB 520 because It's small enough for sidewalks and when I plow up to a curb I can lift and push the snow by booming out another 10 feet.I can also switch to the bucket for piling upto 15 feet


----------



## rgjlawn (Nov 29, 2004)

toolcat 5600 turbo with heat and a/c and 8' boss trip edge.


----------



## HBProLandscape (Feb 15, 2004)

For me, Bobcat 773G turbo (older skid-steer)
The new S series track loaders.
Heated and Air Condition cab (summer months) with snow buckets and or snow pushers.

__________

Enclosed & Heated
Bobcat 773G Turbo


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

There are no s-series track loaders yet.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

i do a subdivision. it has three roads, about 100 yards long each, with 75 yard cross roads. You start at one end, and push the snow out the other end. 

John Deere 644 with 12 foot protech pusher works well.

for driveways, I really like my skid steer with snow bucket and chains on rear. got another customer today because the other guy's blower put rocks through the windows.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

As much as I HATE skidsteers, I'd think that the best machine for what you guys do would be a skidsteer. Although you could do it with other eqiupment. I would never use one though.  

Blake
WA


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

I run a versatile and New Holland TV140. The maneuverability of an articulated tractor is unsurpassed. I plow as fast as any truck and can push more.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

I Love My '97 Silverado1500 And 8' Western!


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

My bad!... I thought this was on plows!


----------



## rgjlawn (Nov 29, 2004)

BobcatS250 said:


> No war yet; I might as well get it going. But first a disclaimer -- to each his own. It's damned near impossible to say what the best machine is without specifying the conditions for the statement. For example, if I am a homeowner who lives in southern or central Illinois, I'll only need a snowblower (maybe) and a good shovel. But move up to Michigan with the same size driveway and I may need a CUT that has a snow blade. In Michigan and plowing parking lots is another story.
> 
> My choice of equipment would be an A300 or 5600B. (Probably the latter). The 5600B is capable of pushing quite a bit of snow; its resemblance to a pickup truck also allows it to haul sand or salt in the rear. Warm cab, suspension seat, good power... overall and excellent maching for the business.


We own a brand new C5600 and A300 both plow great but toolcat is faster by far. We have snow tires on toolcat and by friday we'll have 33/12.5/16.5 All-Terrain T/A's on the A300. PS For winter only, in summer we'll ran the sand/turf on the 300 and turf on the toolcat.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

when all done, it depends.

i ran a 644 loader last year on some big commercial stuff. It is really tough to beat a big chained up loader with a 12 foot bucket on big parking lots where you have to push snow a ways. especially in 18 inches of snow. Will a truck push a big parking lot in 18 inches of snow???? I really don't know as there is only about 5 truck plows in the whole county, and only one does it commercially, and he's an idiot.

OTOH, on really steep nasty driveways, the loaders will slide more then my skid steer. and, in really tight stuff, the skid steer is tough to beat.

On long long driveways, like 1/4 mile plus, pretty tough to beat a blower if the snow will blow. get 8 inches of wet rainy snow, and back to that loader.

the payments on teh loader are a little tough though, and not a lot to do with it in the summer unless you own a gravel pit.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I love my new John Deere 3800 articulated telehandler.

Power and bucket size comparable to a mid size loader, lower cab height, nearly 18 boom ext. and quick attach hydraulics for bucket, pusher, forks and broom. Plus air ride seat, A/C stereo, all electronic controls, and super visibility with very small rear over hang for excellent view to the rear. Also Over 8 tons of weight for pushing with 125hp of grunt.

This is the snow machine!! :salute:

SD-Dave

http://photos.thedieselstop.com/showphoto.php?photo=27946&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

SD-Dave said:


> I love my new John Deere 3800 articulated telehandler. http://photos.thedieselstop.com/showphoto.php?photo=27946&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500


that thing sure looks like fun. i didnt even know that deere made something like that.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Here's another one of my fleet . This is a pretty versatile machine and with front and rear blades it moves alot of snow, very well. Cab has HVAC, stereo, great lights and lots of glass for great visibility.

Tractor is a 2001 New Holland TN-75D

Front blade is a 9' Snow-way quick attach.

Rear blade is a 96" Woods Grading blade, really works well for getting down to bare pavement, pulling up ice etc, and getting up close to buildings etc and pulling the snow away. Just gotta make sure the draft control is set at medium or you can tear stuff up.

Also have a wicked snow blower for it 84" long by 36" high...with 62 PTO HP it really throws snow!! Hyrdo chute for adjustment from the cab too!

Tractor: http://photos.thedieselstop.com/showphoto.php?photo=28168&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500

SnowBlower: http://photos.thedieselstop.com/showphoto.php?photo=28169&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500

SD-Dave


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, if you got a big area to do, it's really hard to beat this-

Wagner Lumberjack L4100 w/custom snowblade

Pros - Looks really cool and gets the job done FAST
Cons - Startup Cost, Mileage and powerlines


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

snowinjoe 
Do you have any pics of that Tv 145 or versatile?


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

my vote goes for bobcat i have a 2007 bobcat s-160 and love it


----------

